# B'asia at 2.5 Years. Please Critique



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

We have tried and tried to get a good stack from this girl and this is about the best we've done. I would love to hear what you have to say about her. Just for fun. Thank you! 

To me, her head seems small and her ears too far out but I don't know that much about conformation, so I could use some input.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

She is beautiful









I wish I had some advice or comments, but I know nothing about stacking.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She is lovely! She has that unmistakable TeMar look to her.

I think a lot of long coats have what I call Tervy ears. The ear set seems more triangular like the Belgian Tervuren. Max's ears are this way too, B'asia's are not as wide set as Max's are.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

She is beautiful!

I am no expert but here is what I see:

Nice dark eyes, beautiful coat, nice ear & tailset, nice flowing topline


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im not expert either lol but love the face shots, shes beautiful!!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

She has a gorgeous face...I love it.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts! I do think she's pretty, too. It's rare I get a picture that captures her "look" but these face shots did.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I love her expression, pigment on the muzzle, shape and color of the eyes, and her ears.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She does have a very pretty expression. Her ear set is not bad. 

Good withers, but then has a very obvious dip behind the withers that makes the rest of her topline look a bit roachy. Croup is rather steep and short. Very good angulation front and rear. I would like to see tighter feet. I think the coat is what makes her head look a bit small.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Who is her sire? I think she may be a half-sister to my Tanner.
Sheilah


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Her Sire is Wotan V TeMar. I have her half-brother, Jaia. I LOVE finding siblings!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yup, Tanner is a half-brother! His sire is Wotan, too. I posted a couple of pictures of Tanner in the photo section just a couple of days ago.
Kathy is right. There is no mistaking that TeMar look.
Sheilah


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey what a small family. Havoc and Tanner are half brothers through thier dam!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't know a thing about conformation, but I love her face!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Nice female, she has a lot of bone and her head is very feminine which is a bit unusual for big boned females. Most big boned females have a doggie head.

Nice expression. 

I see the dip Lisa is talking about, but it could be the way the coat is laying or growing.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I took these the other day and I don't think that dip is showing... I could be wrong. In the pictures in the first post, the shadow of the awning is going right down the middle of her back. That might have something to do with it. 



















She is big (tall). She's taller than Jaia but weighs 15 lbs less.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The first photo there is still a slight dip. The second she doesn't show a dip, but now she has no withers at all.







I also still see a slight bit of a roach over her topline.


----------

